# setting up my sump



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, everyone I could you some advice on setting up my sump, I was given a 20 gallon tank and a saline solutions overflow box. I have just been running a canister filter for the last year (this is my first saltwater set up). But after buying some nice corals and frags off of Jim and Yuri I think its time for the sump. Hopefully I can figure out how to post pics of my current set up and the equipment i just got.

My current equipment consists of following
90 gallon display 
coralife 120 superskimmer 
eheim pro 2 canister
koralia 3 and 2 powerheads one of each and maxijet 400
48" aquaticlife lighting system
eheim heater

I have been reading up on sumps here and on the internet ideally this is how i would like it to be skimmer--return--refugium, the 20 gallon currently has two baffles in it that i will relocate to the set up i want. I understand i will have to add a bubble trap as well. What I'm not sure on is what height each baffle has to be.

Also not sure what size return pump i will need...my understanding is if i get one that is to high in flow rate i run the risk of the overflow box overflowing is this correct??

As far as plumbing goes i'm stilling reading up on that.

Any advice you good offer would be great.....okay now i get to see if i can post some pics!!

okay sorry guys can't figure out how to post pics not so good at the computer thing..any help here would be good to

thanks!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For the baffles, it really depends on how deep your skimmer has to be submerged. For example, the optimal height of water for my next skimmer is 10" of water, so I'm going to build a skimmer compartment that is at least 11" deep (to allow for adjustments).

You might not need a baffle, depending on the skimmer and your return plumbing, but most would recommend to use one.

As for a return pump, since you're using an overlfow box, I'd err on the side of a smaller return pump than what the box is rated for.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

there are conversion charts on reef central that will tell you based on drail diameter the gph and then you match the pump to that.. make sure though that you find the head pressure at the height of you tank.. like a 500gph pump may only push 200gph at 5feet .. my pump is rated at 450gph and does not drop until i exceen 10 feet in height, then it drops drastically per aditional foot.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

drill less headache... in my opinion


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

mr_brixs said:


> drill less headache... in my opinion


i would have liked to drill mine, but when you have a fully stocked tank your options are limited to just an overflow.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the replies, still reading and learning. And yes cablemike i have a fully stocked tank, wish i knew then what, i know now, your right i dont want to take tank apart. switched from freshwater to saltwater sould have had tank drilled then. but as a newbie i have made some mistakes.. so now i have to work with what i got thanks for your support. In the future i see a 150 gallon reef ready tank...well i guess not the near future..lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can drill a filled tank  You tube it.

Also, I think UTC (Chris) has done it before too. Maybe give him a pm?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You can drill a filled tank  You tube it.
> 
> Also, I think UTC (Chris) has done it before too. Maybe give him a pm?


but would you really want to take a chance? if it doesnt brake what about the glass fragments in the tank? and what about the stroke your gonna have from the stress of it all.. ok im having an anxiety attack just talking about it..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Youtube it. There's a way to account for all that jazz.

And what's the difference between the tank cracking there and then when you're there and the overflow box failing and overflowing the tnak when you're on vacation? really?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

I drilled my tank with live stock in it... its not a super fine job like 8.5 out of 10.. only little chip


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Youtube it. There's a way to account for all that jazz.
> 
> And what's the difference between the tank cracking there and then when you're there and the overflow box failing and overflowing the tnak when you're on vacation? really?


actually the way i designed my system, if the overflow was to fail the chamber of the return doesnt hold enough water to overflow the tank. worst case my return pump would burn


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The way it should be either way


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

okay guys...i guess my way to go would be to drill the tank, but i don't trust myself to do it.......so i will be stuck with the overflow. i have been reading about ways to hopefully not cause any unwanted overflows...so wish me luck and hopefully when my sisters back in town this weekend i will beable to post some pics. thanks for the advice so far, lookking forward to more


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I have finally got around to finishing my sump was testing it out in the backyard and I'm not really happy with the overflow box I got a great deal on another 90 gallon tank that o pick up tonight.

So I think I will have that drilled and be done with it don't want to always be worrying about a possilbe flood. Does anyone know where in Brampton I could have the tank drilled also I guess I should drill my sump as well? Do you know approximately how much it should run me thanks so much


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

moose said:


> Hi, everyone I could you some advice on setting up my sump, I was given a 20 gallon tank and a saline solutions overflow box. I have just been running a canister filter for the last year (this is my first saltwater set up). But after buying some nice corals and frags off of Jim and Yuri I think its time for the sump. Hopefully I can figure out how to post pics of my current set up and the equipment i just got.
> 
> My current equipment consists of following
> 90 gallon display
> ...


You can do that or you can just avoid any water overflows by building a sump behind the display tank. Just like I did and it works great.
Water flows much faster, pumps don't have to work so hard, water level is always the same in the tank as in the sump.... many advantages.

Just my $0.02c
cheers 
sly


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

hey sly thanks for the reply do you have any pics of your set up? Also thought i would ask if there was anyone on this site that was near me(brampton area) that could come by and maybe drill my tank for me....what would you charge i can also supply some beer i was hoping to maybe have it done this weekend...if not i will have to wait till next weekend when i can get some help getting it in my truck to take it somewhere and have it done.

let me know thanks debi


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

moose said:


> hey sly thanks for the reply do you have any pics of your set up? Also thought i would ask if there was anyone on this site that was near me(brampton area) that could come by and maybe drill my tank for me....what would you charge i can also supply some beer i was hoping to maybe have it done this weekend...if not i will have to wait till next weekend when i can get some help getting it in my truck to take it somewhere and have it done.
> 
> let me know thanks debi


I can drill 1 1/2" and 1" bulkheads.....would you be able to bring by to Scarborough this weekend. Otherwise I work in the west end and can drop by sometime during the week.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Aquatic kingdom in mississauga are drilling the tanks. I think they charge $25 per hole. You can give them a call and find out.


----------

